# Poodle or Cocker Mum, any difference



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Can anyone please tell me if it makes a difference if the mum of the puppies is a min-poodle compared to being a cocker??
I am still looking  while I am here... is anyone familiar with Martin Shaw Kennels in Leicester?? 

Thanks x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think there are huge differences in a resulting cockapoo from a poodle mum and cocker dad, it just tends to be the other way around because the cocker is a bigger heavier dog. This means that that pups may be bigger than the average mini poodle is built for whelping and so make more sense to have the bigger dog as the dam and so reduces risks to the bitch delivering the puppies.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I always wondered that too - thanks Karen x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I remember this question came up on another forum and one ,member was sure it made a difference but after looking in to it they are actually genetically exactly the same 50/50,i also contacted a breeder i know in the usa who breeds with both cocker and poodle mums,she sent me pics of pups who had poodle mum and some who had cocker mum and there was no difference,even as adults.I have seen some very curly poodle type cockapoos that hav a cocker mum and some with a looser,more wavy coat that have bthe poodle mum xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I don't think there are huge differences in a resulting cockapoo from a poodle mum and cocker dad, it just tends to be the other way around because the cocker is a bigger heavier dog. This means that that pups may be bigger than the average mini poodle is built for whelping and so make more sense to have the bigger dog as the dam and so reduces risks to the bitch delivering the puppies.


Good point about the Cocker whelping  



mandym said:


> I remember this question came up on another forum and one ,member was sure it made a difference but after looking in to it they are actually genetically exactly the same 50/50,i also contacted a breeder i know in the usa who breeds with both cocker and poodle mums,she sent me pics of pups who had poodle mum and some who had cocker mum and there was no difference,even as adults.I have seen some very curly poodle type cockapoos that hav a cocker mum and some with a looser,more wavy coat that have bthe poodle mum xxx


Agree with Karen and Mandy on this one .. I too have researched into many mixes of cockapoos .. and there seems to be no difference when a poodle bitch is used rather than a poodle stud ... it is a 50/50 mix, however pups may favour either parent or grandparents in the mix .. all in the genes really  

Keep us posted on your puppy search .. show off your puppy when you find him/ her .. xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have two Cockapoos nearby, both with Poodle mums. Lexi the blonde in the first picture looks like Daisy in many ways and has a similar coat texture. Max in the second picture is sturdier and has a curlier coat but this is not necessarily because of the Poodle Mum as lots of Cockapoos have a thicker curlier coat with a Cocker Mum! 



















They are both fab Cockapoos!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jandaz sometimes breed poodle mums with cocker dads. My dog's mum came from there and she had a poodle mum. She shares the same dad as Cara's Izzy and Tressa's Teddy, who also had poodle mums.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie had a small standard poodle mum and a working cocker dad and looks just the same as any other cockapoos we have met thus far! Emma x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

There is someone on breeders online selling american toy cockapoos with a toy poodle mum,i think this is cruel because a toy poodle is tiny with a very small frame and a male american cocker is far too big to be mated with a tiny toy poodle,i think the poodle should only be the mum if its a mini poodle thats perhaps on the larger side ie 16 inches xxx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all... and can I also say what stunning dogs you all have  

I have found a gorgeous boy in Kettering and will be bringing him home to Devon on the 24th March. I move into my new house on the 3rd March so will give me plenty of time to be settled before he arrives. Mum is a cocker and Dad is a min-poodle. I have seen photos of all and meeting him next week as he is too little for viewings yet (born 27th Jan) so excited !!! now all I need is a name ....which is proving tricky!! he is a golden boy with slight white markings. I will post pics as soon as I see him (dont want to jinx myself by posting pics now !!) xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting cant wait to see him xxx


----------



## Sandrucella (Aug 14, 2021)

Go to Farms of Shame
to find out all you need to know about Jandaz


----------

